

Stock Market Meltdowns - Why they will happen again and again and again - hhm
http://blogmaverick.wordpress.com/2008/09/15/stock-market-meltdowns-why-they-will-happen-again-and-again-and-again/

======
mechanical_fish
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=305191>

